# ENFP's and ENTP's, are both analytical but in what way?



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

It seems as though ENFP and ENTP types are both analytical. However, it seems as though they are analytical in different ways. So in what ways are their styles of analysis similar and in which ways are they different?


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

ENFP's are typically wrong. Hahaha no, but because of the Ti in an ENTP, the ENTP will sort through many unrealistic options pretty quickly making us very fast on our toes. However, all too often, the ENFP's Fi will attach to an idea that it may fancy. So you do not see the rapid sorting, and if you ever hear an ENFP say something that seems unwarranted in making conclusions, this is why. Also is part of why ENFP's aren't as good at math as ENTPs.

Source: ENTP myself, and two ENFP best friends.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Tainted Streetlight said:


> ENFP's are typically wrong. Hahaha no, but because of the Ti in an ENTP, the ENTP will sort through many unrealistic options pretty quickly making us very fast on our toes. However, all too often, the ENFP's Fi will attach to an idea that it may fancy. So you do not see the rapid sorting, and if you ever hear an ENFP say something that seems unwarranted in making conclusions, this is why. Also is part of why ENFP's aren't as good at math as ENTPs.
> 
> Source: ENTP myself, and two ENFP best friends.


Can you describe this rapid sorting in more detail.


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

The Great One said:


> Can you describe this rapid sorting in more detail.


Ever know what someone is going to say long before they finish saying it? And I mean not just easy little words, but whole ideas of sentences because it's just naturally what follows? This happens to me quite frequently. ENFPs can be very similar as they have a similar process, but they have a higher chance of being off in what they think will be said. As a result, my ENFP friends frequently try to finish my sentences and I have to finish them in the right way. Which can be kind of annoying.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

@The Great One, you may want to get the right perspective of Ti though people who don't use stereotypes, or from someone who is well educated, like @LiquidLight. He will explain to you how Fi-Ti work. They are actually similar functions in the sense of determined, stubborn, both are subjective. If you're really trying to figure this out, its important you get the best quality information from people who are well_ informed objectively. _


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

Tainted Streetlight said:


> ENFP's are typically wrong. Hahaha no, but because of the Ti in an ENTP, the ENTP will sort through many unrealistic options pretty quickly making us very fast on our toes. However, all too often, the ENFP's Fi will attach to an idea that it may fancy. So you do not see the rapid sorting, and if you ever hear an ENFP say something that seems unwarranted in making conclusions, this is why. Also is part of why ENFP's aren't as good at math as ENTPs.
> 
> Source: ENTP myself, and two ENFP best friends.


EDIT: I re-read your post and now I'm going to say, I DEFINITELY don't think that's true. And i'm stopping now before I say something overly dickish.

Ti and Fi are both introverted functions, so both would do a rapid inward sorting. Actually speed of calculation is more determined by the individual. 

But anyways some of my observations:

Fi is more likely to accept a small flaw so long as the big picture works

Ti will use a tested model of logic to sort Ne's intake

Fi will use an internal model of worth and truth to sort Ne's intake

Fi is more likely to take a risk (Fi-users may disagree if they like, but i think it's safe to say it's true)

Ti weakness is to throw out the baby with the bathwater, i.e. throw out an argument because of one inconsistency

Fi weakness might be to accept a small inconsistency because the big picture appears to work (you could see how this could work against the Fi user, just as the other way around could)

Fi puts less restraint on Ne


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

> Fi weakness might be to accept a small inconsistency because the big picture appears to work (you could see how this could work against the Fi user, just as the other way around could)


Well, and I think this would fundamentally be the case, due to the fact that Fi isn't a technically focused function to begin with - if the Fi user likes the outcome, in spite of the technical problems, they'll probably just go with it and feel comfortable just establishing the big picture without really wanting to get into the technical side of it (after all, Fi types are also Te users, so this will allow them to go with more surface-level technical value, as long as it can come to the conclusion in a logical fashion). The Ti types would probably be the ones who make the biggest fuss about the _underlying_ technical implications of this. (all extroverted functions focus on the surface value of their respective specialties, and it's linear progression, while all introverted functions focus on the underlying, inherent value of their respective specialties, and it's universal implications).


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

I got the impression that ENFP's prefer arguments by authority, tradition, and generally sort information based on their personal value systems. Whereas ENTP's sort information based on what seems like sound reasoning, likely and possible scenarios, explanations, circumstances etc. 

Fi strikes me as a function that has an opinion about what it likes and dislikes. So, I imagine ENFP's are probably more opinionated about what they like and dislike and ENTP's are more opinionated about what is true and untrue. For instance, I'm personally frustrated when an idea strikes me as completely nonsensical. 

Also, I get this feeling like ENFPs are vague but I think it's just because I don't understand the Fi reasons and assumptions that are happening behind the scenes of their statements. 

So, I get the impression that ENFP's are analyzing and measuring the world in terms of their emotional values so something like: would I like that? Would I look good in that? Would so-and-so like that? That wasn't very nice. I like that. I hate that. I'm happy. I'm sad. I want to be like this...I want others to perceive me like that...This is fun...this is not fun...this is enjoyable...this is not enjoyable...

I see all this as happening in an ENFP but not concretely in words perse but more in the actually feelings of it. From what I make of Fi it's not something that can be expressed in words as easily as other functions. It's more of an emotion or feeling. 

Whereas the ENTP is evaluating things more based on understanding how things work, what is happening, and generally analyzing from their individual perspective. If x, then y. For me, Ti works rapidly and is difficult to express, too. It's just a feeling like I turn left now because my Ti instantly sorted all the information that my brain has about possible routes, the time of day, traffic, etc. and turning left now is the most reasonable way to arrive at my destination. 

Then a feeler in the car always says, "Why are you going this way? You should turn right here." 

I find it very annoying that I should have to explain myself.


----------



## saffron (Jan 30, 2011)

It depends on the ENFP and the ENTP. 

But there are a ridiculous amount of stereotypes on this thread and only a few real insights. In real life, it's often hard to identify between the two types, so it comes down to a careful reading of what information they tend to gravitate towards in general. And @Khys hit some of the strengths/weaknesses of Fi/Ti on the nail.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

If you know how Fi and Ti are different, you got your answer already.

Oh, and bear in mind that in both cases the judging function is only at best the auxiliary function, thus by far less potent (overall, unless well-developed) than the dominant alternative.


----------



## Agelaius (Apr 3, 2010)

@Khys and @marzipan01 both described the differences in how Fi and Ti work reasonably well. Both functions are subjective, after all, and the end result of a given situation may often come out the same, though the reasoning and "path" to coming to a conclusion could be drastically different. At least for myself, I find myself often asking "Why not?" instead of "Why?", though for Ti users I could see it being the other way around. Please correct me if that generalization is completely off-base.

I do find Fi difficult to explain with objective terms, however, as a lot of the reasoning on how I come to various conclusions is reliant on "gut feeling" or other rather personal and subjective thoughts. Not always, though, as I do need to be very objective in an engineering environment (finishing off a degree in computer engineering), so I can explain things very clearly in those instances. As for explaining why I wanted to turn right instead of left? 'Cause I felt like it :tongue: And because that's where Ben & Jerry's is. Who doesn't like ice cream?


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

Both types dominate with identical function-attitudes (Ne). So any comparison or insinuation that ENTPs are more analytic than ENFPs will be based strictly from a MBTI or temperament standpoint. ENFPs and NF types in general are not analytic in the true sense. But if you consider type based on Jungian analysis, there is no auxiliary-tertiary as described *here*. Based on maturity (30-45) the ENFP type may appear far more analytic than the ENTP. When comparing the two, Ti is distinguished from Te this way by Jung:


> This thinking may be conceived either with concrete or with abstract factors, but always at the decisive points it is orientated by subjective data. Hence, it does not lead from concrete experience back again into objective things, but always to the subjective content, External facts are not the aim and origin of this thinking, although the introvert would often like to make it so appear. It begins in the subject, and returns to the subject, although it may [p. 481] undertake the widest flights into the territory of the real and the actual. Hence, in the statement of new facts, its chief value is indirect, because new views rather than the perception of new facts are its main concern.


So a comparison strictly using MBTI may indicate ENTP to be more analytic, but based on Jungian standards the ENFP type with a developed or differentiated use of Te will be far more analytical when using Ne-Te-Fi-Si than an ENTP using Ne-Ti-Fe-Si or more obvious if the ENTP type develops their Fe enough to suppress their Ti.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Agelaius said:


> [MENTION=16520] Both functions are subjective, after all, and the end result of a given situation may often come out the same, though the reasoning and "path" to coming to a conclusion could be drastically different.


Agreed. 



> At least for myself, I find myself often asking "Why not?" instead of "Why?", though for Ti users I could see it being the other way around. Please correct me if that generalization is completely off-base.


At first I was going to correct you but then I wondered "why?" did he say that? Now, I think you might be right about that. lmao. 
I thought "why not?" was a type 7 thing but perhaps that was only because a type 7 ENFP said it was. Interesting. 




> I do find Fi difficult to explain with objective terms, however, as a lot of the reasoning on how I come to various conclusions is reliant on "gut feeling" or other rather personal and subjective thoughts.


I feel like, because all the data my Ti is sorting, thoughts become feelings like hunches or just feeling like something is confusing or there is some piece of information I'm lacking or that I'm right about this. I think the difference is that Fi sorts emotional data and the hunches are associated with what would bring pleasure, happiness, maximum enjoyment, what would bring about events that are consistent with value systems (friend will be happy, achieve goals, etc.) based on emotional data streams. Whereas Ti sorts factual data to achieve, possibly the same goals. The crux is that Ti user, without a cultivation of Fe, is less in touch with the emotional data stream and more likely to take in the fact data before emotional data can be processed. 

I need to explain and probe logically. When my logic is committing fallacies such as "Women are the bane of existence to humanity" it signals to me that I need to burrow deeper as it signifies that I have an emotion that is unresolved and leading my thinking process to be influenced by an emotion--as in, with the case above, I'm probably upset that a group of girls sabotaged me, then I wonder why that makes me upset and discover that something that I lost meant something to me on a personal level. 

Point is, even ENTP's have Fi, we just don't have direct access to it at all times. It's buried deeply on an unconscious level and we have to search through the swamp to get there. 

Fe is a more accessible function for me. Fi is very unconscious and requires a lot of probing. Fe is pretty accessible all the time, it's just draining and annoying to use all the time. 



> Not always, though, as I do need to be very objective in an engineering environment (finishing off a degree in computer engineering), so I can explain things very clearly in those instances. As for explaining why I wanted to turn right instead of left? 'Cause I felt like it :tongue: And because that's where Ben & Jerry's is. Who doesn't like ice cream?


I've heard that ENFP's have Ti as well, and just as it is with ENTPs cultivating Fi, ENFP's can cultivate Ti when the situation requires. But I think it's more likely that in an engineering environment you're using Te which cues you into efficiency and how things work. The difference between Te and Ti is that Te is about function on a mass scale, information you can rely on and prove with flow charts, information that is socially accepted. On the other hand, Ti is subjective fact interpretation which may or may not blend in socially accepted systems of thought.

Te likes arguments by authority. 
Ti likes arguments that make sense.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't think "Why not?" is a feeler thing, specifically, unless there is some feeling motivation behind it that comes from rationalizing and thus trusting their feelings (e.g. people who have a great belief in trusting feelings of optimism, for instance - I've read that Jung described feeling reasoning as something highly faith-based in nature relative to thinking (and obviously, I don't mean faith-based as in religious for anyone who's quick to take offense to language)). I think this is way more of an dominant intuitive mentality in the face of possibilities and probabilities (I can *definitely* relate to this approach), so since the person that said this is an ENFP, then that person is probably referring to trusting intuitive hunches. ENFPs definitely tend to be among the most optimistic types I come across, probably due to the the combination of dominant intuition and auxiliary feeling to back it up in reinforcing, ego syntonic ways (tertiary thinking would also come in handy in giving the type confidence here). After all, this mentality totally runs counter to the epirically-rooted S mentalities, since it lacks direct evidence, at least in the context that @_Agelaius_ put it.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

marzipan01 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

*Te doesn't like arguements by authority...it's more about reasoning in ways that make sense in ways that can be collectively accepted, while Ti is more about reasoning in ways that the person subjectively prefers. What I bolded is way too simplistic and can apply to both. Obviously, T in general is about striving for objectively factual and logical establishments of reasoning that can serve as authorities to work from and make sense.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Never mind, @JungyesMBTIno said everything I wanted more concisely.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Who said:


> Never mind, @JungyesMBTIno said everything I wanted more concisely.


Obviously our disagreement is likely a matter of Te/Ti clash.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Tainted Streetlight said:


> Also is part of why ENFP's aren't as good at math as ENTPs.


Really surprised I am the first person to call you out on how wrong this is, but uh, this is wrong.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah, it's very difficult to determine because my Ti and Fi are neck and neck. If I take a damn functions test, it looks like this....




> Your Cognitive Functions:
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.38
> Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.68
> Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||||||||| 7.62
> ...


It's almost like I'm an ENxP.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

The Great One said:


> Yeah, it's very difficult to determine because my Ti and Fi are neck and neck. If I take a damn functions test, it looks like this....
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost like I'm an ENxP.


Were you given the option to show "none" of the description of a sentence fits? Those results look like someone who was reluctant to admit to being anything with such low scores.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

marzipan01 said:


> That is interesting.
> I agree with Functianalyst that there is something goofy about the way this test was taken.
> I recommend taking a deep breath.
> 
> ...


I took the test a second time. Did you see it?


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

@Ace Face

Found it: here


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> The first is not Se - it's probably representative of Ne or just extroversion in general. *The 2nd one is true Se (being an Se inferior type, I'm aware of this).*


Explain this to me. I understand the first statement; it's the second one that confuses me.

"I don't enjoy living in the moment." Were you saying that this is how inferior Se manifests in an Ni dom like yourself? I'm just looking for clarification since we are clearly dealing with someone who's not an Ni dom (The Great One)


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

madhatter said:


> @Ace Face
> 
> Found it: here


Ahhhh, thank you  You are fantastic!


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Ace Face said:


> Ahhhh, thank you  You are fantastic!


Thank you.  I just discovered the "Search Thread" mode. I think it changed my life.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

madhatter said:


> Thank you.  I just discovered the "Search Thread" mode. I think it changed my life.


Oh and correct me if I'm am wrong, but both you and @Khys both told me that you saw me as an ENTP in that thread. Did you not?


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

The Great One said:


> Oh and correct me if I'm am wrong, but both you and @Khys both told me that you saw me as an ENTP in that thread. Did you not?


yes that's correct. i still think you're an ENTP.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

Dark Romantic said:


> It would help more if an ENFP explained how their evaluation process feels like to them; at least then, you'd get a firsthand look at how people use their Fi.


Fi users are explaining their process. Look at @viva's response to the math comment. The comment was made by a Ti user who was just speculating based on their personal understanding of how the functions worked (Ti) but Viva, an Fi user, responded to the Fi implication (interpersonal/value system judgement) by saying that she was surprised that no one had corrected the assumption earlier (i.e. offended/Fi annoyed) and saying that the assumption/speculation was untrue in external reality (Te). 

I think we each communicate how we are interpreting information in our own way. It's easier to understand someone else's perspective when it's put into our own communication style. It's sometimes difficult to speak someone else's cognitive language and difficult to understand someone else's cognitive language when they're using it.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Khys said:


> yes that's correct.  i still think you're an ENTP.


Thank you mam, and if you don't mind me asking..."Why do you believe this is so?" Please break it down for me.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

@Ace Face

The 2nd statement about actually living in the moment is Se, but to me as an Ni dom, it's really rare that I feel comfortable just taking in everything I see (so details) in the environment exactly as it is and responding quickly to this. The Great One said that he isn't comfortable with this, and if he's an ENTP, this would be his last function, so theoretically, it makes sense that he wouldn't be able to consciously identify with this, since for ENTPs in Beebe's function model (and Jung supports this as well in principle), this is his last function (8th for Ne doms).


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

marzipan01 said:


> Fi users are explaining their process. Look at @viva's response to the math comment. The comment was made by a Ti user who was just speculating based on their personal understanding of how the functions worked (Ti) but Viva, an Fi user, responded to the Fi implication (interpersonal/value system judgement) by saying that she was surprised that no one had corrected the assumption earlier (i.e. offended/Fi annoyed) and saying that the assumption/speculation was untrue in external reality (Te).
> 
> I think we each communicate how we are interpreting information in our own way. It's easier to understand someone else's perspective when it's put into our own communication style. It's sometimes difficult to speak someone else's cognitive language and difficult to understand someone else's cognitive language when they're using it.


I looked back through the thread, and I didn't see the explanation you mentioned. I saw the comment in question, just not an explanation tied into it.

EDIT: Oh, wait, I know what you mean now. I meant a more step-by-step process, though, one which he'd be able to analyze to see if it's the one he uses (my, that was a Ti-filled answer, wasn't it?).


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Dark Romantic said:


> I looked back through the thread, and I didn't see the explanation you mentioned. I saw the comment in question, just not an explanation tied into it.


Yes, I also wanted to see the explanation.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

The Great One said:


> Thank you mam, and if you don't mind me asking..."Why do you believe this is so?" Please break it down for me.


i don't really know how to break it down other than to say, i recognize the Ti and Fe, and i think you're clearly an Ne-dom. your communication style fits into the ISTP forum, and you've never had an F/T problem with the ISTPs. and if there's going to be an Fi/Ti problem, it will happen on the ISTP subforum. 


EDIT: now please no one respond with "why do you think you have to be ENTP and not ENFP to get along with ISTPs, because that's not what i said"

but even the ENFPs who love it on the ISTP subforum will have the occasional Fi/Ti clash. The Great One has never had one.


----------



## shampoo (Jun 4, 2011)

Both the ENTP and the ENFP are good observers...yes. and the end product or the conclusion of the analysis is likely to be the same too, since both will look at the big picture of the situation more or less. The way they deal with the Ne is what makes the difference, its the handling process which is different. Both will get a burst of many different possibilities and ideas....But the two introverted functions act as sifters of the Ne. Though in my opinion....the Ti is just a strainer with larger holes, more organised and strict in dealing with the ideas and possibilities so the unwanted Ne is sifted out more...while the Fi acts like a sieve with smaller holes...since according to the Fi more of that Ne will seem important, and less of the Ne is rejected, increasing the chances of having an idea out of the blues


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> @Ace Face
> 
> The 2nd statement about actually living in the moment is Se, but to me as an Ni dom, it's really rare that I feel comfortable just taking in everything I see (so details) in the environment exactly as it is and responding quickly to this. The Great One said that he isn't comfortable with this, and if he's an ENTP, this would be his last function, so theoretically, it makes sense that he wouldn't be able to consciously identify with this, since for ENTPs in Beebe's function model (and Jung supports this as well in principle), this is his last function (8th for Ne doms).


That's what I thought you were saying, I just wanted to be sure  Also, kind of random, but I personally hate the phrase "living in the moment" as a description of Se. I don't believe it's very clear or concise, and it certainly causes a lot of confusion on the N vs. S side of things. Intuitives can enjoy the present moment. 

@madhatter
Seriously, thank you for finding that.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

The Great One said:


> Oh and correct me if I'm am wrong, but both you and @Khys both told me that you saw me as an ENTP in that thread. Did you not?


I did as well.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Khys said:


> i don't really know how to break it down other than to say, i recognize the Ti and Fe, and i think you're clearly an Ne-dom. your communication style fits into the ISTP forum, and you've never had an F/T problem with the ISTPs. and if there's going to be an Fi/Ti problem, it will happen on the ISTP subforum.
> 
> 
> EDIT: now please no one respond with "why do you think you have to be ENTP and not ENFP to get along with ISTPs, because that's not what i said"
> ...


Nope don't really have problems with ISTP types. Oh wait...I did one time....I got in a fight with an ISTP and told him that "Tae Kwon Do" was a pussy-ass martial art and just teaches you how to get your ass kicked. He then, round house kicked me in the stomach. That really sucked. I don't like to fight ISTP's anymore. LOL they will kick your ass. Oh, but we did make up afterwards and are still good friends even today.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

madhatter said:


> I did as well.


Yes, and what was your reasoning?


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

The Great One said:


> Yes, and what was your reasoning?


As I had mentioned in the thread, I didn't have any specific examples. But just from the general impression I get from your posts, I observed that you communicated differently from many of the ENFPs I've seen on the forum. How you presented yourself and often argued showed me that Ti-aux was very probable, and that the reason you thought you were ENFP was because of a strong Fe preference, similarly to how I have a strong preference for Ni. I never doubted your Ne dominance, and that's why I dissuaded you from thinking you're ESxP with strong Ni. Such a combination is improbable, especially at a young age.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

The Great One said:


> I took the test a second time. Did you see it?


This thread is going crazy and it's difficult to load at the moment. I can neither confirm nor deny that the results I looked at were the first or second time you took the test. 

Point is though that after you gather all this information from various sources, if you are an ENTp, you will eventually have to come to an understanding on your own anyway. You'll have a grand epiphany about what Ti is to you and how you use it. That's all I'm saying. I agree with the others that it is likely an ENTP who has a very strong Fe. 

Fe-Ti means: One universal ethical truth + many individual objective implications. 
Te-Fi means: One universal factual truth + many individual ethical implications. 

Te: there is one absolute truth, you are either right or wrong. If you are wrong, you must be corrected. 

Ti (in conjunction with Ne-Fe probably): there are many interpretations, each of us can only see a piece of what is actually there. There is something absolute out there, but we interpret it through our individual perspective and the goal is to see as much as possible so that we might be able to grasp its entirety. 

Te users view Ti as an opinion and isn't valid until backed up with the fact that it was written by Einstein, published in a scientific journal, or proven/explained in a way that it is accepted as a standard way of presenting information. 
Ti users prefer to understand it for themselves. If it feels true, then it is until new information comes to light correcting former incorrect assumptions.

Te attacks what is incorrect and builds grand theories in which everything must be stuffed, operating procedures with which everything/everyone must comply, builds systems of operation which run smoothly and efficiently maximizing productive value and the bottom line. 

Ti explores, connects, deconstructs, and reconstructs. Ti is a method of running an efficient mind where all internal data is in operation. 

While Te corrects and prunes for maximum efficiency in the external world. Such as making sure everyone is here at 8 o'clock sharp and knows the rules and is punished for breaking them. 

Ti corrects and prunes for maximum efficiency in the internal world. Such as fine-tuning a logical conclusion, finding a better/more efficient way of explaining or understanding an issue, finding the most efficient word to describe this specific subject, how to boil all this information down to its absolute essence so that a text-book might be summarized in three words thus making all the content accessible when the need arises.

N-Te is about productive value in the external world i.e. how can I use this information to maximize productivity? 
N-Ti is about productive value in the internal world i.e. how does this information relate to other existing frameworks and previous understanding of how things work? 

ENFP's use Te
ENTP's use Ti

Of course, we all have access to all of the functions. Some are easier and more enjoyable than others.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

@Grunfur - Hmm... Well, I think we're just analytic in different ways.  I often find myself _over_-analyzing things.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Julia Bell said:


> Hmm... Well, I think we're just analytic in different ways.  I often find myself _over_-analyzing things.


That's probably due to the 6 in you, too.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Dark Romantic said:


> Difference between E7 and E6, I guess; my Ne largely leads me to solutions. If I turn it off, THAT's when I start feeling screwed.


Ne leads me to solutions and great terror at the same time. My Ne can come up with 1,000 different imaginary scenarios where things could go to hell. Also, my Ne<Ti mix is actually better at preventing problems than solving them. I can instantly see a flaw in a system that could lead to future complications down the road, and fix it immediately.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Tainted Streetlight said:


> ENFP's are typically wrong. Hahaha no, but because of the Ti in an ENTP, the ENTP will sort through many unrealistic options pretty quickly making us very fast on our toes. However, all too often, the ENFP's Fi will attach to an idea that it may fancy. So you do not see the rapid sorting, and if you ever hear an ENFP say something that seems unwarranted in making conclusions, this is why. Also is part of why ENFP's aren't as good at math as ENTPs.
> 
> Source: ENTP myself, and two ENFP best friends.


That's funny because I sucked at math throughout my whole life. However, if I combine anything with technology I can figure it out pretty damn easily. So now I'm talking online math classes and am acing the class. The online program gives you an "easy to follow" step by step walk-through of how you can do the problems. If I can understand each individual process by itself I can understand the math quite simply. I'm not the guy that builds a house as a whole, I'm the guy that builds a house piece by piece (if that makes any sense).


----------



## SulfonicOrb (Jan 31, 2011)

ENTP's Are more likely to Judge information before Understanding it completely.
ENFP's Are more likely to Understand information before Judging it completely.


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

SulfonicOrb said:


> ENTP's Are more likely to Judge information before Understanding it completely.
> ENFP's Are more likely to Understand information before Judging it completely.


 What in the world does that mean....


----------



## SulfonicOrb (Jan 31, 2011)

Tainted Streetlight said:


> What in the world does that mean....


What I meant was ENTP's are _more likely_ to notice inconsistency and pointing out errors which does not support information and ENFP's are _more likely_ to just understand the information. Sry if my english is bad.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

SulfonicOrb said:


> What I meant was ENTP's are _more likely_ to notice inconsistency and pointing out errors which does not support information and ENFP's are _more likely_ to just understand the information. Sry if my english is bad.


Yeah, ENTPs are more Ti (associated with working out inconsistencies) than ENFPs are, clearly, but both ENFPs and ENTPs are more perceiving than judging. A lot of the portrayal of ENTPs being uber-argumentative from the get go and only ENFPs being all open and cheerfully accepting of everything at first is simply stereotypes gone wrong.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

ElectricSparkle said:


> Yeah, ENTPs are more Ti (associated with working out inconsistencies) than ENFPs are, clearly, but both ENFPs and ENTPs are more perceiving than judging. A lot of the portrayal of ENTPs being uber-argumentative from the get go and only ENFPs being all open and cheerfully accepting of everything at first is simply stereotypes gone wrong.


Agreed. In my experience, ENFPs can be just as argumentative as ENTPs, especially if it's about something they believe in strongly. One just needs to search the old threads in the ISTP forum for evidence of that.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

@Tainted Streetlight


> ENTP's Are more likely to Judge information before Understanding it completely.
> ENFP's Are more likely to Understand information before Judging it completely.


I believe that what was meant by this quote is that when ENTP's recieve information they are more likely to logically analyze it, figure out how it works, and look for flaws in the system. ENFP's on the other hand process it through their value systems and how they feel about it.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

madhatter said:


> Agreed. In my experience, ENFPs can be just as argumentative as ENTPs, especially if it's about something they believe in strongly. One just needs to search the old threads in the ISTP forum for evidence of that.


This is an interesting note as well. I've also found that a clear distinction between ENFP's with a heavy Te, and ENTP's with a heavy Fe is: ENFP's with a well developed Te, will stand up for their values, and what they believe in no matter what. They can also appear very aggressive as well. They also could give less of a shit about what the group thinks or who they offend, as long as they feel that they stood up for what they believe in. Also, their values will come from the inside, and they can clearly define their values and morals and lay them out for you. Plus, their morals come from the inside, and they create them. Perfect examples of ENFP's with a well developed Te: 

@_Ace Face_ and @_MuChApArAdOx_ 

ENTP's with a heavy Fe are a little different. They often will still push social boundaries, but will be more apologetic when they know that they have broken social boundaries and offended the group. Also, ENTP moral values are not so set in stone, and are more situational. They may see something as morally wrong in general, but there are almost always situations where something that would usually be considered morally wrong, could be considered morally justified given the right circumstances. 

Perfect examples of ENTP types with a well-developed Fe: 

Myself and @_BroNerd_


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

The Great One said:


> Ne leads me to solutions and great terror at the same time. My Ne can come up with 1,000 different imaginary scenarios where things could go to hell. Also, my Ne<Ti mix is actually better at preventing problems than solving them. I can instantly see a flaw in a system that could lead to future complications down the road, and fix it immediately.


An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. 
~Ben Franklin (ENTP)


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

marzipan01 said:


> An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.
> ~Ben Franklin (ENTP)


What enneatype was he?


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

The Great One said:


> What enneatype was he?


I believe he was 368 or 361. 361 sounds most accurate, though.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

marzipan01 said:


> I believe he was 368 or 361. 361 sounds most accurate, though.


So 3 w 2, 6 w5, 1 w 2 maybe?


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

The Great One said:


> So 3 w 2, 6 w5, 1 w 2 maybe?


Yeah, something like that is how I read him. Successful, charming, diligent... yup, yup.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

marzipan01 said:


> Yeah, something like that is how I read him. Successful, charming, diligent... yup, yup.


I think I'm a lot like him, lol. Plus, he was a womanizer as well.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

The Great One said:


> I think I'm a lot like him, lol. Plus, he was a womanizer as well.


By comparison, I think Elvis was more like an ENTJ type 3w2. Even though ladies fawned over him he was pretty stuck on one lady.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

marzipan01 said:


> By comparison, I think Elvis was more like an ENTJ type 3w2. Even though ladies fawned over him he was pretty stuck on one lady.


Fuck that. Elvis was a clear Fi user. He was more ExFP 3 w 2.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I thought Elvis was an ESFP?!? Just his physical innovations are enough for me to instantly declare Se dom for him.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> I thought Elvis was an ESFP?!?


I'm with you. That's what I thought as well.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

The Great One said:


> Fuck that. Elvis was a clear Fi user. He was more ExFP 3 w 2.


Te/Fi tomayto tomahto what's the diff? They're connected. Just like Ti-Fe is connected.
Sure, he can be an ExFP if you prefer.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

marzipan01 said:


> Te/Fi tomayto tomahto what's the diff? They're connected. Just like Ti-Fe is connected.
> Sure, he can be an ExFP if you prefer.


Where was Elvis's Te? Just tell me that?


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

The Great One said:


> Where was Elvis's Te? Just tell me that?


I better not say anymore. Every time I talk about types, people start flying off the handle. 
It's not like it really matters anyway.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

marzipan01 said:


> I better not say anymore. Every time I talk about types, people start flying off the handle.
> It's not like it really matters anyway.


I'm sorry, I'm just a very argumentative bastard.


----------

